# Large nipples



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not sure this is actually a problem so I figured I'd just post to verify. Otto's nipples are different sizes. The ones closest to the front of his body are barely visible. The nipples towards the back of his body are considerably larger - probably the size of a pea. Is this the norm?


----------

